# How can i get this plant



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Im still looking for 

Umbrella Mosses - Hypnodendron


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Isn't that from Australia? if so, I dont think you can get it....


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

idk but its beautiful


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

boabab95 said:


> Isn't that from Australia? if so, I dont think you can get it....


 
there are some NEO BROM sellers from AUSTRALIA on ebay that will ship to the USA, not sure if they have that moss--shoot them a message and see what they can do.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Theu have it in new zealand and china maybe other places

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

WONTON SALLY said:


> there are some NEO BROM sellers from AUSTRALIA on ebay that will ship to the USA, not sure if they have that moss--shoot them a message and see what they can do.


are you sure they are shipping legally?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I like that, if you find it let me know.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

WONTON SALLY said:


> there are some NEO BROM sellers from AUSTRALIA on ebay that will ship to the USA, not sure if they have that moss--shoot them a message and see what they can do.


I'm sure they wont ship overseas, if they do its either illegally or at huge expense. As for umbrella moss, if its possible to obtain spores then that should be a legal way to obtain this moss, sending seeds is legal and easy.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> are you sure they are shipping legally?


 
when the talked about where i was in the US they mentioned the air freight was $30$ but the quality of the plants would make up the high shipping price?


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I will add i dont know much about exporting plants from aus, i just know the importing is near impossible. Should look into it, would be quite a market for aussie viv plants


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

If it ever becomes available, I'd definitely be in line to get some of the spores. It looks amazing.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

these thigs are quite common locally, quite a few different types in my area


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

WONTON SALLY said:


> when the talked about where i was in the US they mentioned the air freight was $30$ but the quality of the plants would make up the high shipping price?


importing, legally, tends to cost more than the simple shipping charge


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Bromeliad Neoregelia mini, red leaves, possibly Fireball x for sale | quicksales.com.au item 12594100
try them above also just do a search on the web as opposed to ebay, when i found the one seller on ebay they didn't have anything for sale at the time-could be the case now as well as i looked myself on ebay.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

are you sure that you have identified it correctly?? If you can identify it with the Latin name, it may be easier to get...It is attractive--would remind you of the ground cover--can't remember the name--popular OR Latin...ground cedar??? Oops...just reread the post and see that you DO have the "proper name"--sorry...


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

two out of three of times when I brought stuff in from south asia I got lucky and had some similar looking mosses that came in growing in some of the plants. They didn't make it past three months - they like highland conditions

As for importing plants - no it's not cheap and takes alot of patience, time, and good weather forecasting (especially luck) Pretty soon I'll do an import of some unusuals from there, maybe i'll get lucky again.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

dendrothusiast said:


> two out of three of times when I brought stuff in from south asia I got lucky and had some similar looking mosses that came in growing in some of the plants. They didn't make it past three months - they like highland conditions
> 
> As for importing plants - no it's not cheap and takes alot of patience, time, and good weather forecasting (especially luck) Pretty soon I'll do an import of some unusuals from there, maybe i'll get lucky again.


 
who do you buy from when you order.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Well get me some of this moss

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump any one? How can I get this moss

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe you could talk "Hornet" into sending some spores...if you check into the life cycle of the plant, perhaps Hornet would be willing to collect and send the spores to you. Raising sporlings is pretty easy...and acclimating them to the USA and your region might help long term success...


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

havent heard back from him.. can any one get me this


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

sorry, just replied to you pm mate, trying to find out whats needed to export live plants. Even better though would be spores if i can find when and how to collect them


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Hornet said:


> sorry, just replied to you pm mate, trying to find out whats needed to export live plants. Even better though would be spores if i can find when and how to collect them


try talking to someone at your local university, or a university in the region it's native to.

Geeks love talking shop


----------

